# Scotchbrite



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

OK silly question time. I have been told that Scotchbrite is the best thing to use for cleaning ti bikes.In easy steps what way do I go about this.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

socrates said:


> OK silly question time. I have been told that Scotchbrite is the best thing to use for cleaning ti bikes.In easy steps what way do I go about this.


Water and soap is the best thing for cleaning. The green Scotchbrite pads and for touching up scratches and scuffs on the frame. Always go with the grain of the metal.


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks.. I have been wondering this myself


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Scotchbrite pads are made in different colors designating the coarseness of the pad.

I buy mine at a janitorial supply store because they are cheaper than the stores.

I actually make my own. You can buy a round pad for a buffing or scrubbing machine and then cut them into the sizes you want. I pick up used pads from a guy that I know that cleans floors, wash them out and then use them. You may be able to check the cleaning company or department at your work for some used pads.


----------

